# Mom, is there something on my back?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My young little chickens have decided the goats are theirs to use. They will hitch a ride, use them to jump to a higher spot (usually from their head) and sometimes climb on them for a nap. Poor Eliza was looking like she just wanted to be chickenless for a minute! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol. She is adorable  My herd queen goes crazy when a chicken lands on her back.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.  I am really surprised at how tolerant they are of the chickens. Since I only have two it's hard to call Eliza the herd queen, but she is definitely my dominant goat.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Great picture! They're both so cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you.  They are my monsters.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very cute! I love goat & chicken photos.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That IS a great photo! The look on her face is just priceless.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, guys.  I know... she was looking at me like I honestly should be doing SOMETHING! LOL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

When we had chickens they mostly did this in the winter time - I swear it was to bury those naked scaly toes into soft plush winter goat fur! They didn't use them as step-ladders to get somewhere higher - they just rode around on bitterly cold mornings!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That is a brilliant idea! Goat fur is so soft and warm! Smart chickies! Lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Great photo. I like the kitties in the background as well.
My goats never seemed to notice the chickens hitching a ride.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. Yeah, we are the neighborhood spot for stray kitties to go.  We love all of them.


----------

